

NewsDiffs: Tracking Online News Articles Over Time - ashleyblackmore
http://www.newsdiffs.org/

======
bliker
I was working similar idea, but for laws. They also change quite a lot and not
very well presented online.

I halted the development after I realized how complicated can word diffs get.
I would be interested about techniques that you used. I it is quite good as it
is, but I noticed some common problems, such as:

1\. Reusing letters from words that have nothing in common:

> fury over a [-hik-]{+n increas+}e in bus fares [1]

2\. Inserting few paragraphs into one word (first paragraph) [2]

3\. Loads of minor changes, also more of 1. [3]

[1]
[http://newsdiffs.org/diff/263401/263432/www.nytimes.com/2013...](http://newsdiffs.org/diff/263401/263432/www.nytimes.com/2013/06/20/world/americas/brazil-
protests.html)

[2]
[http://newsdiffs.org/diff/265812/265841/www.washingtonpost.c...](http://newsdiffs.org/diff/265812/265841/www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/taliban-
want-sign-on-their-qatar-office-resurrected-threaten-to-scuttle-
talks/2013/06/22/ca979502-db0a-11e2-b418-9dfa095e125d_story.html)

[3]
[http://newsdiffs.org/diff/265776/265810/www.nytimes.com/2013...](http://newsdiffs.org/diff/265776/265810/www.nytimes.com/2013/06/23/world/asia/flooding-
kills-hundreds-in-northern-india.html)

~~~
chaz
That's ok. There's enough value in elevating the awareness that these things
change frequently and providing a change record for those interested in a
specific article, that providing a neater/cleaner way of conveying the changes
is forgiven. Anyone can figure out how to read the diffs once they sit down to
do it, and it still requires a human to interpret the value of changes. A
single word can simply be a correction or it can be a complete reversal.

If a better UI is developed later on, it can be retrofitted.

~~~
bliker
I agree, in this case MVP is very good strategy. But I was more interested in
technical side. Making it more readable is always a good target to have.

------
istorical
This is amazing. This sort of technology may not be sexy enough for
TechCrunch, but it's going to be infinitely more valuable to posterity than
photo filters. Historiography will continue to evolve at lightspeed for the
next several decades, and I'm excited to see how this sort of accumulated data
interacts with coming advances in machine learning.

------
hayksaakian
Could you add disqus or some comment system? Some of these diffs are really
notable, and it'd be cool to discuss them.

------
MarkHarmon
[https://diphur.com](https://diphur.com) does this really well.

------
scaramanga
[http://www.newssniffer.co.uk/](http://www.newssniffer.co.uk/)

------
hnha
this would be ace as userscript that automatically shows the history if you
visit monitored sites

~~~
glomph
Agreed. Flaggin articles that have had significant revision in line would be
cool.

------
dpatrick86
Brilliant. That's all. I just wanted to drop a little well-deserved praise.

------
obilgic
Show the % of change, and if the title is changed for each change

------
glomph
I love this idea but I think it would be made a lot better by having this
information available on the news websites themselves with a browser plugin or
something.

------
kmfrk
(June 2012, FWIW.)

